# The Wicked Riser Is Here (Border Archery Covert Hunter Phenolic)



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I'm a happy guy 

My new Phenolic-Carbon-Wood-Glass & Buffalo Horn Covert Hunter Riser has arrived 

All I can say is that the video shows how very pleased I am with this at this time one off riser 

Thank you Sids  

You all might remember the pictures along the way



















I can not believe how well this riser turned out 

Please take a look


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, that came out amazing. Congrats on another sweet shooter


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Sawtooth 

I apreciate the kind words and I am stoked about the bow 

Love the added weight and looks


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

chanting to self... "I love what I've got. I Love what I've got!...."

beautiful combination. they look great next to each other.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

That's one beautiful piece of craftsmanship Joe. Thanks for sharing the pics of the build process. Very cool to see.

I don't have any experience w/ take-downs or ILF, but recently checked out a 20 yo Assenheimer. The weight and feel of that riser was amazing. I can see what you're saying about your new Border riser. Looks like a similar grip to Don's and I was not used to the nice steady feel of the heavy riser having only shot one-piece trad bows. Congrats! Will you be hunting spring gobblers with that baby?

Steve


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks great Joe


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

That's kick-pow nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks awesome Joe, congrats!


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Joe
Wow! That turned out nice.
They did a great job to say the least.
You might be done buying recurves after that one.
Good luck with her.
It does sound very quite.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Another great video Joe. Can't wait to see it


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Very nice JP.

KPC


----------



## overbo (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice video Joe and a very unique and amazing bow. Is there any special way too string it? They look like they could be a bear w/ weights over 55lbs


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

zonic said:


> That's one beautiful piece of craftsmanship Joe. Thanks for sharing the pics of the build process. Very cool to see.
> 
> I don't have any experience w/ take-downs or ILF, but recently checked out a 20 yo Assenheimer. The weight and feel of that riser was amazing. I can see what you're saying about your new Border riser. Looks like a similar grip to Don's and I was not used to the nice steady feel of the heavy riser having only shot one-piece trad bows. Congrats! Will you be hunting spring gobblers with that baby?
> 
> Steve



Thank you l

There is definitely a bonus to adding weight to a riser for me at least  

I will certainly be trying for the gobblers


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> chanting to self... "I love what I've got. I Love what I've got!...."
> 
> beautiful combination. they look great next to each other.


Barney every CH I have seen has been a masterpiece in its own way 

Thank you my friend


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> Looks great Joe


Thanks buddy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

CWilder 

Ex

And Gb 

Thank you all for the kind words  

I am very pleased


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

fatzboys said:


> Joe
> Wow! That turned out nice.
> They did a great job
> to say the least.
> ...


I'm like you 

I like bows so I'll always pick up bows that interest me but the CH gives me everything I'm looking for in a hunting Recurve and so much more 

Thank you my friend


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Another great video Joe. Can't wait to see it


Can't wait till you see it buddy we are gonna have a fun year this 3D season


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GEREP said:


> Very nice JP.
> 
> KPC


Kevin 

Thank you so much my friend


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

overbo said:


> Nice video Joe and a very unique and amazing bow. Is there any special way too string it? They look like they could be a bear w/ weights over 55lbs


Overbbow 

Thank you for the kind words 

They are in fact rather easy to string 

Here is a video of me stringing my first one that I believe at the time had 55 pound limbs on it


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

For those that com,ended on the quietness of the bow 

My original CH was and is very quiet but with adding 25 percent more weight to the riser and being phenolic which is such a dense material I believe this bow is even quieter than the original


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

It turned out great JP! I only had time to watch the beauty shots at the start, looking forward to the whole video tonight...:thumbs_up


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Sweet .


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> It turned out great JP! I only had time to watch the beauty shots at the start, looking forward to the whole video tonight...:thumbs_up


Easy 

You are gonna like this one even thou I know you are partial to wood


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

benofthehood said:


> Sweet .


Thanks man


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Bad @ss bow JP! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Turned out great…and I could get lost staring into that buff horn…over the top, for sure. 

Also a fan of all the positives that are attached to the shooting properties associated with the phenolic in the riser. Kinda keeps me into the target better, as the bow's behavior tends to look after itself. Know what I mean? Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Stub and Rick 

Rick I do dig phenolic risers 

My first was a Bob Lee that was half phenolic 

Than I had Bob Morrison make me an all phenolic 17 Ilf 

Than I received the Proto Type Black Magic half Phenolic 

It really adds a lot of qualities I like 

I have had some requests for pics and I am happy to oblige


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice touch with the buff horn inlays :thumbs_up . I also really like the white accent lines


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> For those that com,ended on the quietness of the bow
> 
> My original CH was and is very quiet but with adding 25 percent more weight to the riser and being phenolic which is such a dense material I believe this bow is even quieter than the original


I found that if I put additional little 'recurve' limb savers centered in what I could call the 'Acoustic Middle' of the limb (I'm trademarking that right now! , about 6.5 inches from the riser, it really damped out that last residual low frequency hum, which I preferred even if it was nearly inaudible to everybody else. The shape of the limbs makes the head of the shooter a focal point for any limb resonance 

Plus, as an added benefit, I get questions about why I put them there


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> I found that if I put additional little 'recurve' limb savers centered in what I could call the 'Acoustic Middle' of the limb (I'm trademarking that right now! , about 6.5 inches from the riser, it really damped out that last residual low frequency hum, which I preferred even if it was nearly inaudible to everybody else. The shape of the limbs makes the head of the shooter a focal point for any limb resonance
> 
> Plus, as an added benefit, I get questions about why I put them there


Very cool Barney 

I am using the new Limb Savers the Broadbands just pass the takeouts and I like them very much


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Joe
In that last picture. 
The sight window looks very small.
Is that an illusion? 
Do you have to cant to see target?


The pictures of the bow came out great .Very sharp!
Or should i say. "Wicked".


----------



## Steel Horse (Apr 11, 2010)

That is one bad ass bow my friend! Look's amazing! I can only imagine how soft a shooter that must be!Congrats!


----------



## Erik Markman (Mar 31, 2014)

That is beautful, congrats!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

fatzboys said:


> Joe
> In that last picture.
> The sight window looks very small.
> Is that an illusion?
> ...



Fatz 

I shoot with a vertical bow like in the video around the tree 

I shoot three under and have no issues with my vision being obscured 

With my anchor if I go back to split it does 

The boys at Border can cut it anyway within reason that you want 

I prefer the small opening and find it frames my target nicely 

At the end of the video I am at the camera and you can see my dominant eye right thru the opening


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Steel and Erik thank you 

Erik your a proud new owner of a Raptor that I actually shot 

Is that awesome 

A bow from Scotland travels to Pennsylvania and ends up in Holland


----------



## Erik Markman (Mar 31, 2014)

Isn't the world beautiful?:happy:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice video JP, your production skills are getting very good. I'm like you, I like a heavy (mass) bow and have been shooting my TDs over my one-piece bows for that very reason.

That is one really sweet bow, fabulous sculpting on the riser. Smooth, precise curves that end in sharp and clean edges, very impressive. It just oozes quality and I know the performance is right on the cutting edge of recurve performance. Hats off to Border and lucky you...:thumbs_up


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice video JP, your production skills are getting very good. I'm like you, I like a heavy (mass) bow and have been shooting my TDs over my one-piece bows for that very reason.
> 
> That is one really sweet bow, fabulous sculpting on the riser. Smooth, precise curves that end in sharp and clean edges, very impressive. It just oozes quality and I know the performance is right on the cutting edge of recurve performance. Hats off to Border and lucky you...:thumbs_up


Thanks Easy and I know your taste in bows so I am very pleased with your kind words 

Ya know I was big one piece fan and I will always be 

But back than I was doing a lot more walking  

I have found the heavier the bow with in reason the more consistent I am 

I agree the combination of the materials and the sculpting display old world quality with cutting edge technology 

With this bow I have come full circle 

To elaborate I have always enjoyed beautiful bows 

And have a few 

But my preference is the more performance oriented plain bows 

Solid phenolic risers and ILF of late 

If two years ago you would have said that i would be this enamered with a fancy bolt down I would have seriously doubted it

I still love my purposeful phenolic Morrison and my machined Titans and I am excited to get my hands on a WF from Dwayne and Calvin and the boys 

When I envisioned a phenolic CH riser I did not see this 

I saw a black plain riser with some lams

You can imagine my suprise when this marvel of peerless craftsmanship with hints of its Performane breed construction showed up 

I am deeply moved at the sheer splendor of this piece 

They really made something special for me 

It is an exercise in what can be done and the technology will trickle down and benefit everyone 

One thing I do know is quality, this piece really gives me a sense of pride that I have only felt in a few objects in my life 

Thank you Sids  

This riser has shown me that beauty can be rugged 

I can see myself an old man chasing those big Whitetails in my dreams with a Hopped up pair of Hex 13 1/2 @ 30 pounds


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome bow Joe, and thanks for another great video.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rock74 said:


> Awesome bow Joe, and thanks for another great video.


Thanks Rock


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Look forward to seeing and maybe shooting it at ball tee more 😃


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> Look forward to seeing and maybe shooting it at ball tee more &#55357;&#56835;


Yes and yes 

See you there


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice looking bow! Enjoy Joe!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Nice looking bow! Enjoy Joe!


Thanks Homey


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Wicked lookin dude!!!!! Glad to hear it'll be at "Ball tee more" to fondle.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yohon said:


> Wicked lookin dude!!!!! Glad to hear it'll be at "Ball tee more" to fondle.


Looking forward to hearing your impressions in person John


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow. One day I will have another Border. They are amazing.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

JParanee, great looking bow. I am also a big fan of phenolic and the added stability/mass that comes with it. The bow seems really quick and quiet in your video. I enjoy your videos and thanks for putting together another good one. Good luck with your new Border this year.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Matt and Paul thank you 

Looking forward to many seasons to come with this riser and different limb combinations


----------

